# What year is my L185DT?



## DickSnyder (Jul 30, 2011)

Just wondering, any idea where I can get info as to the year my L185DT was made? Not a big deal, just curious.
Thanks
Dick


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Try tractordata.com


----------



## DickSnyder (Jul 30, 2011)

No joy, they don't list serial numbers for this old girl.....


----------

